# Model 51 Ithaca Destroyed. What Happened Here, Opinions ?



## Hammerdown (Aug 23, 2006)

:sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry to see a nice gun go to pieces, glad to hear you werent hurt. The only thing I can figure is maybe a double charge of powder. Disassembling the left over shells will tell you alot about the ones you took apart but not about the one that took your gun apart.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd say that's the result of your action not being closed, likely due to improperly re-sized brass. With your action partially open the case split and your powder charge "exploded" instead of "burning" at the rate it normally would under pressure inside your barrel. This also happens with muzzle-loaders if you don't seat the bullet on the powder correctly. A double-charge of powder can't do that on it's own, besides you likely wouldn't have been able to crimp a double charge of powder very well anyway. I've seen similar examples with semi-auto rifles, and they do similar things. Remington 742's with lots of rounds through them and not lots of cleaning are guilty of very similar results. Whether I'm right or wrong it's a sad day for you. That's a nice shotgun with outstanding wood that deserved a longer life!

:strapped:


----------



## Hammerdown (Aug 23, 2006)

Horsager said:


> I'd say that's the result of your action not being closed, likely due to improperly re-sized brass. With your action partially open the case split and your powder charge "exploded" instead of "burning" at the rate it normally would under pressure inside your barrel. This also happens with muzzle-loaders if you don't seat the bullet on the powder correctly. A double-charge of powder can't do that on it's own, besides you likely wouldn't have been able to crimp a double charge of powder very well anyway. I've seen similar examples with semi-auto rifles, and they do similar things. Remington 742's with lots of rounds through them and not lots of cleaning are guilty of very similar results. Whether I'm right or wrong it's a sad day for you. That's a nice shotgun with outstanding wood that deserved a longer life!


----------



## ddeomd (Nov 12, 2006)

The piece of the breech segment of the barrel that seperated may have let a blast of pressure build up under the forestock with seperation. It almost seems a must as an overcharge or rare barrel failure. GunsAmerica recently had a collector listed under ithaca shotguns with 2 of these new, unfired, from a collection, if this was a favorite piece. I have a 51 that was my favorite, that is inactive as the piston on mine failed (small cylinder piece screws into the downfacing barrel plate). Should this piece be intact, and you still have it, I would be interested.


----------



## Hammerdown (Aug 23, 2006)

:wink:


----------

